# Trading Workshop in Adelaide - 16th September



## hector (28 August 2006)

Frank Watkins (of 'Exploding the Myths') is holding a workshop in Adelaide 16th September - details below. I'm going if they get the minimum numbers (about 30?) So if you're interested, let them know ASAP.



> Dear Pro Trader Member
> 
> Frank Watkins will be conducting a Pro Trader workshop at The Chifley on South Terrace on the 21st of September 2006.
> 
> ...


----------

